# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  #16575 Nantito Nέα Χαλκηδόνα (πρώην #2278)

## nantito

Είμαι νέος σχετικά με τις νέες τεχνολογίες του WLAN και έφτασα εκεί από την αναζήτηση εναλλακτικών τρόπων πρόσβασης σε broadband ιντερνετ. Μετά από την πληροφόρηση που είχα από τον Xaotikos για θέματα WLAN, αποφάσισα ότι είμαι σε θέση να στήσω ένα Access Point στην περιοχή μου.

Είμαι σε περιοχή που βρίσκεται δίπλα στην εθνική οδό και τον κηφισσό. Λόγω του λασπώδους υπεδάφους, ο συντελεστής δόμησης είναι χαμηλός σχετικά και τυχαίνει να είμαι σε ένα από τα δύο ψηλότερα κτίρια της περιοχής (σχετικά μικρής). Επιπλέον τυχαίνει να είμαι σε ένα σταυροδρόμι των δήμων Αγίων Αναργύρων, Νέας Χαλκηδόνας, Περιστερίου και Αθηναίων (κάτω πατήσια - τρείς γέφυρες).

Με το κομμάτι της Νέας Χαλκηδόνας που βρίσκεται από την άλλη πλευρά της εθνικής οδού έχω άψογη επαφή, όπως και με αυτό των αγίων αναργύρων (κοκκινόπουλος).

Με το περιστέρι δεν είμαι σίγουρος αυτό θα το ελέγξει ίσως μία μέτρηση.

Με τον Δ. Αθηναίων έχω επαφή με τα κτίρια που βρίσκονται στην άκρη της εθνικής οδού. Από εκεί και πέρα υπάρχουν πολυώροφες πολυκατοικίες που καθιστούν απαγορευτική την μετάδοση σήματος. Για τον λόγο αυτό δεν μπορώ να διεισδύσω στα Κάτω Πατήσσια πολύ.

Ελπίζω στην μέτρηση που μπορεί να γίνει την Τρίτη να βρώ άλλον AP να συνδεθώ μαζί του.

Έχω υπολογιστές να δημιουργήσω έναν AP σε λειτουργία 24η/7d.

Μετά από συζήτηση με τον Xaotikos, κρίναμε πως ο εξοπλισμός για 2 interfaces που θα χρειαστώ είναι περίπου 350 - 400 ευρώ, ποσό που έχω διαθέσιμο.

Ο κωδικός μου είναι #2278.

Έχω την διάθεση να φτιάξω κάτι, αρκεί να υπάρχει τεχνική υποστήριξη από κάποιον στην αρχή. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται από την γύρω περιοχή να γίνει client , ας στείλει απάντηση. υπενθυμίζω ότι απώτερος σκοπός είναι και να διαθέσω ιντερνετ. Σύντομα θα προσθέσω φωτογραφίες από την ταράτσα.

Θα ήθελα από τώρα να τονίσω ότι δε έιναι εύκολη η εγκατάσταση κεραίας και πιάτου στην ταράτσα, για τεχνικούς λόγους, η πολυκατοικία είναι ιδιοκτησίας μου (περίπου...) και δεν τείθεται πρόβλημα να κωλύεται ο διαχειριστής.

----------


## MAuVE

Είσαι στην ευθυγραμμία της στόχευσης του ΑΡ μου που ψαρεύει ΒΔ (απόσταση 3,6 χλμ), αλλά μάλλον δεν θα βλεπόμαστε γιατί πρέπει να είσαι σχετικά χαμηλά.

Κάνε πάντος ένα scan προς την κατεύθυνση του πύργου του ΟΤΕ της 3ης Σεπτεμβρίου και αριστερότερα. 
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ οριζόντια πόλωση ssid awmn_280_2k4

----------


## nantito

Λοιπόν σας παραθέτω μία ιστοσελίδα για να δείτε τι συμβαίνει γύρω στην περιοχή

http://nantito.50g.com

Κάνετε κλικ στον σύνδεσμο που υπάρχει στο τέλος της σελίδας.

----------


## dti

Αποτελέσματα του σημερινού scan από την ταράτσα του nantito:
- Πιάσαμε με πολύ καλό σήμα το backbone link Hdkiller-stelios στοχεύοντας προς Ν. Ηράκλειο. Αν και δεν υπάρχει καθαρή οπτική επαφή, πιθανόν ένα ακόμη (5,9 χλμ.) backbone link φαίνεται να είναι εφικτό (αν έχει όμως διαθέσιμο interface o hdkiller).
- Πιάσαμε σχετικά δύσκολα τον billgout (6,5 χλμ.) και ελάχιστα τον jacobs (3,3 χλμ.)
- Πιάσαμε ένα κάρο άλλα άσχετα δίκτυα (που μάλλον είναι εταιρειών...).
Σίγουρα πρέπει να εξετασθεί η δυνατότητα σύνδεσης με τον ljohnny_1 (1 χλμ.) όταν ολοκληρωθεί ο κόμβος του.

----------


## nantito

Συγκεντρώνω εξοπλισμό να συνδεθώ με τον billgout στα 6.5 Km.

Επειδή για AP δεν το βλέπω λόγω χαμηλής ζήτησης, περιμένω από τον ljohnny να ολοκληρώσει μήπως τον πιάνω.

Από εκεί και πέρα βλέπουμε.

----------


## nantito

Επιτέλους ήρθαν και τα feeder, ετσι μπορώ να γίνει πιο έυκολα scan από κάποιον που θα χρειαστεί να φέρει μόνο φορητό με κάρτα...

Μετά τη χθεσινή επαφή με άλλους κατοίκους της δυτικής Αθήνας, αποφασίστηκε να δωθεί προτεραιότητα στα κοντινά bb link για να έχουμε καλύτερη σύνδεση, ανάγκη λιγότερη ισχύος από τις κεραίες για μείσωση θορύβου. Ήδη υπάρχουν ένα κάρο tsunami, morpheus, omninode και acropolis dx club που τα έχουν κάνει όλα χάος.

Η σύνδεση μου με τον billgout λόγω της μεγάλης απόστασης (6,5χμ) θα τεθεί σε δεύτερη μοίρα. Έτσι αποφασίστηκε να βρω τον koem στα 3χμ.

Με περίσσιο θάρρος ο koem με επισκέφθηκε σήμερα το πρωί για πιθανό scan παρά τις αντίξοες συνθήκες με μία grid κεραία. Προσπάθησε να υπολογίσει πού περίπου είμαι για να στήσει ένα πιάτο προς εμένα

Αποτέλεσμα: Αποτυχία...
Πρέπει όμως να μετρήσουμε τα εξής:
1. Είχε κακό καιρό και το scan ήταν δύσκολο.
2. Είχε στήσει λάθος το πιάτο σημάδευε αλλού...
3. Είχε ρυθμισμένη την κάρτα στο κανάλι 11 σε οριζόντια πόλωση , κανάλι στο οποίο δούλευαν όλα τα άσχετα omninode που πιάνω (=θόρυβος)

Φέραμε κυάλια να δούμε το σπίτι του koem ή τουλάχιστον τον γερανό του μετρό που έχει δίπλα. Δυστυχώς δεν είδαμε τίποτα από τα δύο.

Όταν γύρισε ο koem σπίτι του διαπίστωσε το εξής: Μία ξεκαρφωτη ψηλή πολυκατοικία μας έκοβε! Ιδού:

----------


## ljohnny

Το πρώτο DLINK 900+ είναι εν λειτουργία από σήμερα με πιάτο για σύνδεση με bakolaz αλλά μένει η στόχευση που γίνει λιγο αργότερα σήμερα. Μόλις αυτό παίξει θα βάλω και το δεύτερο που έχω για δοκιμές μάλλον με cantenna για αρχή.  ::  

Καλή μας τύχη για να συνεχίσει έτσι καλός ο καιρός και τα link θα γίνουν σίγουρα.
 ::

----------


## nantito

Από το επόμενο σαββατοκύριακο θα είμαι έτοιμος να συνδεθώ. Ελπίζω να μπορέσω να κάνω και το setup στα linux νωρίτερα. Ο εξοπλισμός είναι πλήρης πλήν κάποιων μικρών πραγμάτων.

----------


## nantito

Είναι πραγματικότητα! Δάμασα το debian!

Όλα είναι έτοιμα να δουλέψουν. Το υπέρτατο linuxoκουτο - ταρατσο-Η/Υ p3 at 1000mhz 256ram μπορεί να φιλοξενήσει άμεσα 2 interfaces που έχω διθέσιμα σε όποιον ενδιαφέρεται για ένα p2p link. Προς το παρόν θα λειτουργήσω ως client για να δοκιμάσω λίγο την γεύση του ασύρματου.

Ευχαριστώ θερμά:
1. Τον mick_flemm για την βοήθεια στο debian. Κατατοπιστικός όσο ποτέ.
2. Τον Acinonyx για θέματα εξοπλισμού
3. Τον dti για τα scan και θέματα εξοπλσμού, δίχως τις cisco δεν θα μπορούσα και πολλά
3. Και φυσικά τον Xaotikos για την απίστευτη υπομονή να λύσει τις απορίες μου σε διάφορα θέματα του networking, routing κτλ.

----------


## nantito

Το δίκτυο στήθηκε, οι κεραίες έτοιμες, αλλά μας πρόλαβε η εξεταστική! Κάποια σοβαρή πρόταση δεν υπήρξε για να κάνω bblink και πρέπει να περιμένω να περάσει η εξεταστική...

Προς το παρόν θα συνδεθώ με ενα p2p link με τον davidcas περισσότερο για να δοκιμάσω το awmn.

Η πρόταση μου για p2p link είναι ανοιχτή για οποιονδήποτε...

----------


## nantito

Η κεραία στήθηκε, το κουτάκι είναι έτοιμο, να και μερικές φωτογραφίες. ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ με ανυπομονισία τον 2ο υποψήφιο για bb link...

Στο κουτί δουλευει ένας πολύ όμορφος p3 στο 1ghz με 384 RAM και έναν 40GB για αρχή σκληρό.

----------


## Billgout

Φερνάντο, ενδιαφέρομαι για ένα BB link αν με πιάνεις. Θα έιμαι Αθήνα το επόμενο Σαββάτο, οπότε αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον το συζητάμε

Βασίλης

----------


## nantito

Dear Billgout,

MaKe My DaY...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Σε 2 προηγούμενα scan που έχω κάνει σε πιάνω από κάθε γωνία της ταράτσας μου  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nantito

Μετά και το πέρας της εξεταστικής, το στήσιμο του κόμβου πρέπει να μπεί πια στο στάδιο της λειτουργίας... Το σαββατοκύριακο (20 - 21 Μαρτίου) θα γίνει προσπάθεια για ad-hoc link με τον billgout στο Χαϊδάρι (6,5χλμ).

Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε για βοήθεια, εξαναγγέλω δωρεάν φαϊ. Στείλτε pm  ::  

Αντε και από δευτέρα wireless  ::   ::

----------


## Billgout

> ... Το σαββατοκύριακο (20 - 21 Μαρτίου) θα γίνει προσπάθεια για ad-hoc link με τον billgout στο Χαϊδάρι (6,5χλμ).
> 
> Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε για βοήθεια, εξαναγγέλω δωρεάν φαϊ. Στείλτε pm  
> 
> Αντε και από δευτέρα wireless


επειδή παίζει μάσα  ::   ::   ::  δεν έρχεται κάποιος να στήσει το δικό μου , να πάω εγώ στο nantito ...... για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς  ::   ::   ::  (όχι τίποτ' άλλο αλλά 22 με 26 Μαρτίου θα είμαι Ολλανδία και το φαϊ εκεί είναι .....  ::   ::  )

----------


## nantito

Το Σάββατο 20 Μαρτίου θα γίνει η πρώτη απόπειρα...  ::  

Υπενθυμίζω πως το λινκ μου αν τελικά γίνει δεν θα είναι ενωμένο με το υπόλοιπο AWMN απλά θα έχουμε ένα ακόμη adhoc link απομονωμένο. Οπότε οι προσπάθειες μου πιά για έξοδο στο AWMN θα είναι "διπλές", αφού στην ουσία θα προστεθούν 2 κρίκοι στην αλυσίδα¨  ::  

Περισσότερα νέα το Σάββατο το βράδυ  ::

----------


## nantito

Ξαναρχίζοντας...

Επειδή ο καιρός περνά, λινκ δεν γίνεται και ο εξοπλισμός κάθεται, όποιος από τις περιοχές Περιστέρι, Πετρούπολη, Ίλιον και Γαλάτσι (ψηλά) ενδιαφέρεται για Ad-Hoc link, ή είναι client και θέλει να κάνει κάτι παραπάνω αλλά δεν μπορεί άμεσα να αγοράσει εξοπλισμό, δανείζω ένα πλήρες interface κατευθυντικό (cisco340 pci, πιάτο 80εκ αλουμινίου, feeder, pigtail και καλώδιο lmr-400) για να ξεκινήσει δοκιμές μαζί μου.

Εν τω μεταξύ, οι λοιποί παλιοί, μπορούν αν θέλουν να ξεκινήσουν κάτι (hdkiller...)

Το παραπάνω μήνυμα αφορά κυρίως την ΠΕΤΡΟΥΠΟΛΗ που είναι καιρός να δραστηριοποιηθεί, γιατί έχει μία πολύ καλή θέση και είναι ανεκμετάλλευτη.

----------


## xaotikos

Πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να δοκιμάσουμε και από τον Sekos #274. 
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι σε βλέπουμε....και σε συνδιασμό με link με B52 από τη μεριά του (αν κάνεις και κανένα άλλο) λογικά θα βοηθήσει...

----------


## Torque

Αν όχι σήμερα το απόγευμα,από αύριο το απόγευμα θα επικοινωνήσω εγώ μαζί σου αν μπορείς να μου δανείσεις το πιάτο με το feeder και να χρησιμοποιήσω το dlink μου ως Ap από Αγίους Αναργύρους σε ένα σπίτι που βλέπει καθαρά(από όσο θυμάμαι από ένα παλιό scan) τον jabarlee.

----------


## xaotikos

Επειδή εγώ μπερδεύτηκα Torque. Που είσαι και τι στόχου έχεις? Αν κατάλαβα Α.Αναργύρους...αλλά είσαι client στον Jabarlee, θέλεις να γίνεις,βλέπεις nantito και θέλεις να κάνετε bb,θέλεις απλά να στήσεις AP στην περιοχή σου?
Τι από όλα αυτά?  ::

----------


## nikpet

Hello. 
Θα μπορούσα να βοηθήσω κάπως την κατάσταση...
Αυτή την στιγμή είμαι προσωρινά πάνω στον Alexandro. Ελπίζω μέσα στην εβδομάδα να καταφέρω να κάνω link με τον Aποστόλη (Bakolaz) (έχουμε δει μετά απο δοκιμή ότι έχουμε καθαρή οπτική επαφή. Αυτό που μένει είναι να βρούμε οι άμεσα και έμμεσα εμπλεκόμενοι ελέυθερο χρόνο.  ::  )

Μετά από αυτό είμαι διαθέσιμος να βοηθήσω...

----------


## dti

> Επειδή εγώ μπερδεύτηκα Torque. Που είσαι και τι στόχου έχεις? Αν κατάλαβα Α.Αναργύρους...αλλά είσαι client στον Jabarlee, θέλεις να γίνεις,βλέπεις nantito και θέλεις να κάνετε bb,θέλεις απλά να στήσεις AP στην περιοχή σου?
> Τι από όλα αυτά?


Torque = πρώην Georem (#2515)

----------


## Torque

Καλησπέρα αγαπητέ xaotike.Με λένε Γιώργο και είμαι από Αγίους Αναργύρους(πρώην Georem,τώρα Torque).Είμαι client στον Acinonyx.Jabarlee δε βλέπω από την ταράτσα μου.Βλέπω όμως Jacobs,Manolis & Dimitris^^.Αλλά ο Acinonyx σαν πιο κοντά έχω συνδεθεί επάνω του.
Υπάρχει ,εκτός από αστείρευτη όρεξη για εκμάθηση και απόκτηση τεχνογνωσίας,πολύ όρεξη για προσφορά όπου και όπως μπορώ.
Ναι,επιθυμώ κάποια στιγμή να στήσω και εγώ Ap στην περιοχή που είμαι,αν και εφόσον είναι εφικτό.
Με τον nantito έχω διαπιστώσει ότι μας κόβει η γωνία μιας πολυκατοικίας.Στην ευθεία όμως εμένα με τον Acinonyx υπάρχει το σπίτι ενός καλού φίλου ο οποίος έχει επιδείξει ένα χ ενδιαφέρον και πιστεύω ότι από εκεί πρέπει να βλέπω τον nantito.Για αυτό θέλω μια μέρα με το dlink μου ως Ap(από το σπίτι του φίλου αυτού και όχι το δικό μου)και μια κεραία να κάνουμε με τον nantito μια δοκιμούλα.
Αν πετύχει η δοκιμή,πιστεύω τότε ότι με 2 if's από το σπίτι αυτού του παιδιού και ή προς Acinonyx ή Jabarlee(που βλέπει ολοκάθαρα) θα μπει και ο nantito στο awmn.

----------


## xaotikos

Ωραίος! 
Απλά δεν είχα καταλάβει καλά στην αρχή τι ακριβώς έψαχνες.

Καλή συνέχεια  ::

----------


## bakolaz

Πάντως όταν γίνει το link με nikpet στήνοντας αυτός ένα AP θα μπορέσει να σας βολέψει όλους γιατί μάλλον πρέπει να τον βλέπετε και οι δυο.  ::

----------


## Torque

Ελπίζω ο nantito α φανεί τυχερός γιατί εγώ δε βλέπω τίποτα προς τα πάνω.Ο διπλανός έχει χτίσει 1 όροφο και μια σοφίτα δίπλα σε μένα.
Μόνο αν ανεβάσω κανα μικρό πιατάκι στα κεραμίδια του που να βλέπει προς τα πάνω.

----------


## nantito

Επικοινώνησα με τον ΚΟΕΜ σχετικά με την πραγματοποιηση ενός λινκ, αποφασίσαμε την άλλη εβδομάδα να του δανείσω το ένα interface μου για να κάνουμε δοκιμές.

@ΝΙΡΚΕΤ Τι εξοπλισμό εχεις; Τι ακριβώς θα χρειαστείς για να κάνουμε δοκιμή. Στείλε μου και με PM που περίπου είσαι στο Ιλιον

@Χαοτικός Το σαββατοκύριακο να δοκιμάσουμε με τον Sekos.

@Torque Συνεννοήσου να κάνουμε και μία δοκιμή από το σπίτι τοιυ φίλου σου μέσα στο σαββατοκυριακο.

----------


## dti

Χμμ... Για ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ:

http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... odeid=2808

Grammi Edu ...

----------


## Torque

dti,το είδα.
Από την ταράτσα μου τουλάχιστον εγώ θυμάμαι ότι το βλέπω καθαρά.Το θέμα είναι όμως,θα συνδεθούμε αυτοί στο υπόλοιπο awmn?Η το έχουν για κάποια προσωπική τους χρήση?
Σήμερα δε το επιτρέπει η γιορτή αλλά αύριο θα δοκιμάσω να συνδεθώ πάνω στο Αρ τους.

----------


## dti

Γιώργο (Χρόνια Πολλά!) μάλλον το στήσανε για το grammi-studies , http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... odeid=1841 που είναι εκεί κοντά. Ομως στο πιο πάνω link γράφουν: 
Opposite of Ag.Anargyroi church, nearby Town Hall. Excellent view of Athens (Ymhtos, Acropole, Lycabetous etc).

Επομένως, μάλλον είναι ανοικτοί σε κάποια πρόταση για διασύνδεση!  ::  
Να το δώρο για τη γιορτή σου!  ::

----------


## xaotikos

> @Χαοτικός Το σαββατοκύριακο να δοκιμάσουμε με τον Sekos.


Χλωμό. Έκανε μια ψιλοεγχείρηση και δεν τον βλέπω για ταρατσάδα σύντομα  ::

----------


## nantito

Γιώργο σου φεξε (χρόνια πολλά κιόλας). Εγώ εν έχω οπτική επαφή με το εν λόγω κτίριο, εσύ είσαι και 100 μέτρα δίπλα από αυτό  ::  

Λοιπόν όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να κάνω κάτι μαζί τους ας επικοινωνήσου μαζί μου με PM

----------


## nikpet

Έχεις pm  ::

----------


## nantito

Πέρα από τους κόμβους που ανιχνεύω, αποφάσισα να βάλω την Netgear να παίζει ως AP όσο είμαι ανενεργός για να με πιάσει κανείς. Σημαδεύω βόρειο ανατολικά προς Νέο Ηράκλειο (προς hdKiller, m0buis κτλ). Όσοι είστε από εκεί κάντε ένα ψυχικό!  :: 

SSID : awmn-nantito-test 
Channel : 6

ΔΕΝ είναι δοκιμή ΑΡ, απλά το έχω βάλει για να ψαρέψει κόσμο  ::

----------


## papashark

R U Kots ?

Βάλε και τον αριθμό του node σου μέσα στο ssid

----------


## nantito

> R U Kots ?
> 
> Βάλε και τον αριθμό του node σου μέσα στο ssid


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Είμαι τόσο κατακαμμένος που όλοι έχουν μάθει

----------


## nantito

Προς το παρον συνδέθηκα στον spirosco (αυτό είναι το πρώτο μου post από wireless)... Συνεχίζεται το ενδιαφέρον μου όμως για bblink

----------


## papashark

μεγειες !

----------


## awpnet

> Προς το παρον συνδέθηκα στον spirosco (αυτό είναι το πρώτο μου post από wireless)... Συνεχίζεται το ενδιαφέρον μου όμως για bblink


epikoinvnhse mazi moy me pm gia peretero drash.
thanks

***Θα σε παρακαλέσω να γράφεις με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες. Eίναι κανόνας του forum και ευκολία για όλους μας***
_edited by jabarlee_

----------


## nantito

To link δεν θα παραμείνει, δυστυχώς το σήμα είναι αισχρά μη αδύναμο, το πρωί που τα επίπεδα του θορύβου ανεβαίνουν δεν είναι δυνατόν να συνδεθώ. Χάρη φυσικά σε κάποιους που προκαλούν θόρυβο στο φάσμα -- δε λέω ποιοι -- . Το Σάββατο θα γίνουν δοκιμές με τον philip 633 και τον nikpet για να δούμε τι μπορεί να προκύψει.

Awpnet σου έχω στείλει pm.

----------


## nantito

Σήμερα το βράδυ έγιναν δοκιμές με τον nikpet και τα αποτελέσματα ήταν ενθαρρυντικά, οπότε βαδίζουμε αργά αργά για το πρώτο link. Από την πλευρά του nikpet θα παίξει ένα πιάτο 80άρι με μια cisco 340, και απο την μεριά μου ίδιο πιάτο με μία netgear MA311NAR. Με το καλό να το δώ και να μην το πιστεύω  ::

----------


## bakolaz

> Σήμερα το βράδυ έγιναν δοκιμές με τον nikpet και τα αποτελέσματα ήταν ενθαρρυντικά, οπότε βαδίζουμε αργά αργά για το πρώτο link. Από την πλευρά του nikpet θα παίξει ένα πιάτο 80άρι με μια cisco 340, και απο την μεριά μου ίδιο πιάτο με μία netgear MA311NAR. Με το καλό να το δώ και να μην το πιστεύω



Χαίρομαι που τελικά βρίσκεις διέξοδο προς το δίκτυο. Ελπίζω να μπορέσεις να εκμεταλλευτείς την ταράτσα σου για ένα link που θα πιάνει πάλι κάπου μέσα στο awmn.  ::

----------


## nantito

Υπάρχουν και άλλα πράγματα που "ψήνονται" αλλά δεν έχω και τον άπλετο χρόνο μέσα στην εξεταστική. Εν αναμονή είναι ο philip633, o awpnet, αλλά και κάτι που μου έλεγε χθες ο thanosch... Δεν ξέρω... Καλύτερα να τα κάνουμε όλα ένα ένα να δουλεύουν!

----------


## nantito

Ναυάγησε και το λινκ με τον nikpet, αφού η τοποθεσία του επιβάλλεται για λειτουργία ΑΡ (θα γίνει στο προσεχές μέλλον) οπότε αν κάναμε κάτι θα ήταν κίνηση εντελώς προσωρινή.

To quit or not to quit?

----------


## ice

Keep trying

----------


## xaotikos

Βάψου μπλε και πήδα στη θάλασσα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Καποιος ελεγε μια φορα κι ενα καιρο οτι δεν εχει πια αναγκη τα AP's...  ::

----------


## bakolaz

> Καποιος ελεγε μια φορα κι ενα καιρο οτι δεν εχει πια αναγκη τα AP's...


Πως την λένε εκείνη την παροιμία με την μπουκιά και την κουβέντα ;;  ::

----------


## nantito

> Καποιος ελεγε μια φορα κι ενα καιρο οτι δεν εχει πια αναγκη τα AP's...


Σού είχα πει ποτέ ότι έπεφτα πάνω σου με 30 db ; Χιχιχιχι...

Πως λένε την παροιμία, πες μου τον client σου να σου πω ποιός είσαι.

----------


## spirosco

> Σού είχα πει ποτέ ότι έπεφτα πάνω σου με 30 db ; Χιχιχιχι...


Ελα βρε παραπονιαρη, τωρα ειναι η ευκαιρια που κοβει βολτες και το Zepelin. Μια stelitsa στην ουρα του να βαλεις και θα'σαι ο 1ος κοτσ-client...  ::

----------


## nantito

Έπεφτα στο ΑΡ σου με 30 ντιμπι για να έχω :
6% strength , 0% quality, και όλα αυτά μόνο το βράδυ, το πρωί που ανέβαιναν τα επίπεδα θορύβου το λινκ κοβόταν κάθε 10 sec. Cool huh? Να τονίσω βέβαια ότι είσαι το πιο αξιόπιστο ΑΡ που έχω για σύνδεση! Να μην πω τί έχει να γίνει άμα προσπαθήσω να συνδεθώ στον jabarlee ή στον jacobs ή στον philip_633 ή στο Billgout...

Βλέπεις το γιατρικό μου είναι μόνο ad-hoc link, δεν γίνεται δουλειά με ΑΡ στα 3 3.2 4.1 5 και 6.5 χιλιόμετρα. Άλλα το να θυσιάσεις ένα if (έστω και αν το δίνω σαν εξοπλισμό) για έναν τρελό που θέλει να κάνει δοκιμές την στιγμή που μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει είτε πιο άμεσο λινκ είτε πιο χρήσιμο για το δίκτυο, το σκέφτεσαι! 

Βέβαια είναι και θέμα τύχης! Διότι όταν ο koem όταν ψαχνόταν και ήθελε πολύ να κάνουμε link, κάναμε δοκιμές αριστερά και δεξιά επί ώρες και δεν βλεπόμασταν. Αλλά μετά από δύο μήνες όταν έκανα τυχαίο σκαν, έπιασα καμπάνα το bblink με τον Μανώλη από την πλευρά του koem. Και ο koem προθυμοποιήθηκε να με βοηθήσει και μετά, αλλά προέκυψε ένα πιο χρήσιμο λινκ (koem - Ataraxos) και ήταν αμαρτία για τον θεό να το δώσει σε μένα αφού θα εξυπηρετούσε το δίκτυο καλύτερα (όπως και του είπα).

Ή ο hdkiller;! Που στις αρχές που του είχα πει για λινκ, δεν είχε διαθέσιμο interface, μετά ήρθε η εξεταστική κτλ κτλ. Τώρα που μπορούσα να δανείσω itf, λόγω τεχνικών λόγων άλλαξε θέση στις κεραίες του και δεν βλέπει πια προς την κατεύθυνση μου (εκτός όπως λέει αν στήσει ιστό 10μ...). Και τον βλέπω μέσα από μία τρύπα σε πολυκατοικίες, αυτό ήταν το αντιστάθμισμα της τύχης.

Και μπορώ να κάθομαι ώρα εδώ να γράφω για τις ατυχίες... Και να θυμίσω... *4 interfaces κάθονται*. Και όχι τίποτα στέλες και dlink. Όλα παίζουν νόμιμα αν θέλουν και απόλυτα κατευθυντικά.

Αρχίζω να ελπίζω σε ανάσταση νεκρών.

----------


## xaotikos

> Αρχίζω να ελπίζω σε ανάσταση νεκρών.


Κάτι είναι και αυτό. Οι υπόλοιποι που έχουν links είναι άπιστοι  ::

----------


## Billgout

@ Nantito
Από εβδομάδα τι κάνεις τα πρωϊνά?
Μιλάω για Δευτέρα και Τετάρτη πρωί.
Για χτύπα ένα τηλέφωνο.....


Billary

----------


## nantito

Βασίλη σπίτι θα είμαι. Τί έχεις όμως υπόψην στο μυαλό σου; Για να πέσω ως client πάνω σου δεν είναι και τόσο εφικτό... ad-hoc αμα θές θα είναι πάνω στην ίδια ευθεία σε αυτή με τον Acinonyx...

Εσύ με τον Sekos τί γίνεται ;

----------


## nantito

Για πάμε να ξεκινήσουμε έναν νέο γύρο προσπαθειών... Από τις 10 υπάρχει μία sector στην ταράτσα μου η οποία λειτουργεί ως ΑΡ με ssid awmn-2278-nantito. Είναι 120 μοιρών οπότε καλύπτει τις περιοχές Ίλιον-Πετρούπολη-Περιστέρι, άντε και κάτι ψιλά Αιγάλεω και Χαιδάρι. Όσοι καλοί άνθρωποι κάντε ένα σκαν προς εμένα να δείτε αν ακούγομαι  ::

----------


## playnet3

::   ::   ::   ::  keep walking nantito..........

----------


## nister

Δυστυχώς...
Απόπειρα 1η απέτυχε.
Η δοκιμή έγινε με 
1. DLink 900, πιάτο 80 cm, ύψος κεραίας από την ταράστα 3 μ. Αποτελέσματα:


```
 BSS			SSID		WEP
--------------------------------------------
 00-40-96-49-99-BF	awmn-493                 No
 00-80-C8-AC-B6-B2	default		No
 00-40-96-5E-0F-5B	teiofathens_33	No 
 00-30-4F-29-FA-58	AP2C5AE9                 Yes
 00-0D-88-A4-57-42			No 
 00-40-96-56-6F-03	9876543210	No
 00-40-96-53-A8-2E			Yes
 00-0D-88-87-AB-58	awmn-1034-1118	No
```

2. LinkSys WRT54GS, πιάτο 80 cm, ύψος κεραίας από την ταράστα 5 μ. Αποτελέσματα:

```
SSID: "kampe"
Mode: Managed   RSSI: -85 dBm   noise: -89 dBm  Channel: 14
BSSID: 00:10:E7:F5:B8:AB        Capability: ESS Pollable
Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5 11 ]

SSID: "vaggos13.net"
Mode: Managed   RSSI: -85 dBm   noise: -89 dBm  Channel: 3
BSSID: 00:0D:88:E9:74:D5        Capability: ESS PBCC
Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5 11 22 ]

SSID: "awmn-1397-1401"
Mode: Ad Hoc    RSSI: -94 dBm   noise: -89 dBm  Channel: 5
BSSID: 1E:01:B2:01:C4:00        Capability: IBSS
Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2 5.5 11 ]

SSID: "84255"
Mode: Ad Hoc    RSSI: -88 dBm   noise: -89 dBm  Channel: 6
BSSID: 02:02:FD:2A:5A:57        Capability: IBSS WEP
Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5(b) 11(b) ]
```

Επισυνάπτω δύο εικόνες από το Radio Mobile και θα ξαναδοκιμάσω να συνδεθούμε.
Υπομονή και επιμονή.

----------


## nantito

Πάω πάνω στην ταράτσα να γυρίσω λίγο την κεραία έχω την εντύπωση ότι στοχεύω λάθος. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να μη με βλέπεις... Κανάλι 10 είμαι. 



```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"awmn-2278-nantito"
          Mode:Master  Frequency:2.457GHz  Access Point: 00:09:5B:67:82:15
          Bit Rate:11Mb/s   Tx-Power:254 dBm   Sensitivity=1/3
          Retry limit:8   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality:0/92  Signal level:-69 dBm  Noise level:-90 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:5  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:7  Invalid misc:704   Missed beacon:0
```

----------


## koki

<offtopic>
Αυτό το radio mobile εγώ γιατί είμαι τόσο άχρηστη που δεν το καταφέρνω? Πάω να το ξαναδώ, γιατί έβαλα windows (και) για να το δοκιμάσω, και μου ρθε διπλο το shock!
</offtopic>

----------


## nantito

Μόλις έκανα ένα σκαν με την sector όπως την έχω αφήσει στην ταράτσα και έπιασα το εξής: 



```
wlan0     Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:0F:66:C7:7D:62
                    ESSID:"awmn-2218-bblink-test1"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.457GHz
                    Quality:0/92  Signal level:-87 dBm  Noise level:-92 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:resp_rate=10
```

Για προσπάθησε και εσύ nister πάλι...

----------


## sotiris

θυμασαι που στα ελεγα στο irc nantito...που χρωστας δημοσια ενα ευχαριστω  ::

----------


## nister

ΠΕ 23-9 πρωί.
Χωρίς να πειράξω τίποτα από χθες το βράδυ.

```
SSID: "awmn-2278-nantito"
Mode: Managed   RSSI: -92 dBm   noise: -88 dBm  Channel: 10
BSSID: 00:09:5B:67:82:15        Capability: ESS
Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5 11 ]

SSID: "kampe"
Mode: Managed   RSSI: -85 dBm   noise: -89 dBm  Channel: 14
BSSID: 00:10:E7:F5:B8:AB        Capability: ESS Pollable
Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5 11 ]

SSID: "vaggos13.net"
Mode: Managed   RSSI: -83 dBm   noise: -89 dBm  Channel: 3
BSSID: 00:0D:88:E9:74:D5        Capability: ESS PBCC
Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5 11 22 ]

SSID: "awmn-1397-1401"
Mode: Ad Hoc    RSSI: -91 dBm   noise: -89 dBm  Channel: 5
BSSID: 1E:01:B2:01:C4:00        Capability: IBSS
Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2 5.5 11 ]

SSID: "543795"
Mode: Ad Hoc    RSSI: -89 dBm   noise: -89 dBm  Channel: 6
BSSID: 02:02:57:D3:5A:57        Capability: IBSS WEP
Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5(b) 11(b) ]
```

Το απόγευμα θα προσπαθήσω να στρέψω καλύτερα το πιάτο στο κατακόρυφο επίπεδο.
Αν μπορείς να αλλάξεις την sector με καμμιά πιο κατευθυντική θα βοηθούσε.
Γράψε και τι εξοπλισμό ακριβώς χρησιμοποιείς.
Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να σημαδέψεις δεξιά από τα νταμάρια, μεταξύ αυτών και ενός υψώματος που βρίσκεται το «Τerra Petra»
Το οπτικό μου πεδίο προς τον κόμβο σου (από webcam  ::  ) http://www.awmn.gr/forum/download.php?id=3194
Πρέπει να βρίσκεσαι στην ευθεία με το υψηλότερο σημείο του Υμηττού, απέναντι. Υπάρχει κάποιο σπίτι, όχι πολύ υψηλό, που εμποδίζει γιατί είσαι σε χαμηλότερο υψόμετρο.

----------


## nantito

Θα βάλω σε λίγο ένα πιάτο 80άρι αντί της sector για να δω τι ψάρια θα πιάσω... Χρησιμοποιώ μια netgear MA311NAR γιατί με βολέυει να την κάνω εύκολα ΑΡ. Το βραδάκι είναι καλό να κάνουμε δοκιμές που δεν θα έχει και @$%& ήλιο  ::

----------


## lambrosk

::  


> Ν.Χαλκηδόνα Νtanonito #2278 (μη σώσει και γίνει κόμβος)


Ρε και οι πεθαμένοι έχουν ψυχή!
σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχίο!!!

----------


## nikpet

Θυμάσαι Δημήτρη που σημάδευες εμένα; Σημάδεψε ελάχιστα πιο αριστερά...

Όταν λέω ελάχιστα το εννοώ  ::   ::

----------


## nantito

Επιτέλους απέκτησα και δεύτερο windows pc για να κάνω σκαν της προκοπής. Μόλις τελείωσα ένα 2ωρο σκαν με 80αρι πιάτο και έπιασα ελάχιστα πράγματα (παραδόξως) με μία Netgear ma311nar, 10μ καλώδιο και το netstumbler. Από awmn βρήκα ένα awmn-2218-test (nister, έχω στείλει πμ) και το all time classic bblink του koem με τον Manolis. Επίσης το μενού περιλαμβάνει ποικιλία από fx-1, ssid-test, omninode, teiofathens, 3com, AXDC και άλλα καλούδια. 

Όποιος από δυτικά ακούει και κάνει χάζι ένα λινκ, ας ρίξει pm, δίνω και cisco 340 pci λουκούμι σε όποιον ενδιαφερθεί.  :: 

Πάω να ονειρευτώ links  ::

----------


## nantito

Να υπενθυμίσω κύριοι πως το κατάστημά μας έχει θέα στις περιοχές : Ίλιον, Αγίους Αναργύρους, κάτω Νέα Χαλκηδόνα Πετρούπολη, Περιστέρι, Αιγάλεω, Νίκαια, Χαϊδάρι, Γαλάτσι και πολύ πιο περιορισμένα Κυψέλη(όρια με Γαλάτσι), Καματερό, Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια και Κάτω Πατήσσια. Στην ιστοσελίδα μας μπορείτε να πάρετε μία γεύση από τη θέα ( http://www.nantito.net/view.html ).

----------


## xaotikos

Βοηθάτε συνάνθρωποι!!!
(c) Θανάσης Βέγγος

----------


## Billgout

Λεβέντη μου,
δε ρίχνεις μια ματιά μπάς και πιάσεις κανένα "AirPoint-PROOutdoor"...... δικό μου είναι  ::  ....δες Troubleshοoting  ::  

Άντε και ξεπάγιασα εχθές το βράδυ.... (Φωνή Γειτονικού Πιτσιρικίου" Μαμά, μαμά, ο τρελός απέναντι πάλι εχει σκαρφαλώσει σ' αυτο το ματσούκι βραδυάτικο  ::  )

----------


## papashark

O λαός απαιτεί, nantito wireless !!!!

----------


## playnet3

"_nantito, keep walking..._"

----------


## nantito

Πριν καμία ώρα έγινε λινκ μεταξύ εμού και του test interface του nister. Δεδομένου ότι χρησιμοποιεί μία μικρή πάνελ σαν κεραία, και σε κανάλι που έχει φριχτό θόρυβο για μένα, το σχετικά κακό σήμα που έχω είναι κάτι αναμενόμενο. Δοκιμάζω pings με μεγάλα πακέτα και παίρνω response σε άψογους χρόνους. Βέβαια αλίμονο, αφού δεν περνά κίνηση από εκεί.

Και εδώ θέλω τα φώτα σας. Αν κάνω ping με 10.000άρια πακέτα τι reply χρόνους πρέπει να παίρνω π.χ. για να πω ότι έχω καλό λινκ;

----------


## Ataraxos

70-80 ms reply είναι πολύ καλά...  ::

----------


## ysam

Καταρχήν πρέπει να τα πάρεις όλα πίσω (όσα στείλεις) για να δούμε για το Packet loss και μετά βλέπουμε για το Jitter..

----------


## MAuVE

> Αν κάνω ping με 10.000άρια πακέτα τι reply χρόνους πρέπει να παίρνω π.χ. για να πω ότι έχω καλό λινκ;


Τα πακέττα στον αέρα έχουν μέγιστο μέγεθος περίπου 1500 Bytes.
Δεν έχει νόημα να δοκιμάζεις με μεγαλύτερα, γιατί το μηχάνημα ούτως ή άλλως θα σου τα τεμαχίσει.

----------


## ysam

Σωστό MAUVE αλλά και λάθος.. Εφόσον δεν έχουμε BER tester (Bit Error Rate) καλύτερα να βάζεις μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος πακέτου για να πιάσεις τον χρόνο ολύσθησης/χάσημο των bits και έτσι να βγάλεις καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα.

Αν λοιπόν στείλεις 100 πακέτα των 1500 bytes μπορεί να έχεις πχ 1% packet loss αν χάσεις ένα πακέτο και να είσαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος. 
Αυτό όμως μπορεί να είναι πολύ πλασματικό γιατι αν στείλεις 1 πακέτο των 15000 bytes τότε θα έχεις 100% packet loss. 

Εκτός από αυτό μπορεί να έχεις πρόβλημα στο reassembly των πακέτων και τελικά να χάσεις περισσότερα από ένα 1500άρια πακέτα. 

-Γιάννης

----------


## MAuVE

> Σωστό MAUVE αλλά και λάθος.. Εφόσον δεν έχουμε BER tester (Bit Error Rate) καλύτερα να βάζεις μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος πακέτου για να πιάσεις τον χρόνο ολύσθησης/χάσημο των bits και έτσι να βγάλεις καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα.
> 
> Αν λοιπόν στείλεις 100 πακέτα των 1500 bytes μπορεί να έχεις πχ 1% packet loss αν χάσεις ένα πακέτο και να είσαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος. 
> Αυτό όμως μπορεί να είναι πολύ πλασματικό γιατι αν στείλεις 1 πακέτο των 15000 bytes τότε θα έχεις 100% packet loss. 
> 
> Εκτός από αυτό μπορεί να έχεις πρόβλημα στο reassembly των πακέτων και τελικά να χάσεις περισσότερα από ένα 1500άρια πακέτα. 
> 
> -Γιάννης


Λάθος Γιάννη Λάθος,

1) Το ασθενέστερο μέρος της αλυσσίδας είναι το ασύρματο. Οπότε αυτό δίνει και την ολική αξιοπιστία της μετάδοσης.

2) Επειδή δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα error correction στο ασύρματο, καί ένα μόνο bit να χαλάσει, πάει όλο το πακέτο και θέλει επανάλληψη.

3) Ας πούμε τώρα ότι μία ζεύξη έχει πιθανότητα απλού σφάλματος ενός bit = p (πχ 1: 10000). 
Το ερώτημα είναι ποία η πιθανότητα ένα απλό σφάλμα ενός bit να συμβεί σε πακέτο αποτελούμενο από Ν bits. 
Είναι λογικό και δεν θέλει απόδειξη, ότι όσο μεγαλώνει ο αριθμός N τόσο μεγαλώνει και η πιθανότητα τουλάχιστον 1 (γιατί μπορει να είναι και περισσότερα) bit να έχει σφάλμα και να πεταχτεί το ολόκληρο το πακέτο.

4) Αυτό που θέλει διάβασμα και μαθηματική απόδειξη είναι το παρακάτω : 
(Το κάναμε ασκηση στο μάθημα της στατιστικής στο 3ο έτος των Μ/Η στο ΕΜΠ πρίν 34 χρόνια).
Σε μία γραμμή παραγωγής λαμβάνονται δείγματα κατά ομάδες και μετρούνται για να διαπιστωθεί η συμμόρφωσή τους με τις προδιαγραφές του προιόντος.
α) Ποιός ο αριθμός των "σκάρτων" σε σχέση με το πλήθος του δείγματος από το οποίο αυτά μετρήθηκαν για να συμπεράνουμε με μια δεδομένη βεβαιότητα ότι η συχνότητα παραγωγής σκάρτων έχει υπερβεί μία ορισμένη τιμή η οποία κρίνεται αποδεκτή. (στην περίπτωση αυτή συμπεραίνουμε ότι όλη η παραγωγή είναι σε μή αποδεκτά επίπεδα και "πετάμε" όλα τα προιόντα)
β) Τι διαφορές παρατηρούμε όσο αυξάνεται το πλήθος του δείγματος.

5) Επειδή έχουν περάσει όπως είπα πολλά χρόνια, δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ τις μαθηματικές λεπτομέρειες, (τυπική απόκλιση μέσης τιμής δείγματος που κάπου τρώει ένα Ν+1/Ν σε σχέση με αυτά του συνόλου κλπ.) αλλά το ζουμί είναι το παρακάτω : 
α) Οσο μεγαλύτερο το δείγμα τόσο καλύτερα. 
Στην οριακή περίπτωση που μετρήσουμε όλα τα προιόντα (ένα-ένα) θα έχουμε την απάντηση που ζητάμε με την μεγαλύτερη δυνατή βεβαιότητα που μπορούμε να έχουμε.
β) δεν υπάρχει γραμμική αναλογία δηλ. 1 σκάρτο στα 100 δεν είναι το ίδιο με 10 σκάρτα στα 1000 ή 100 σκάρτα στα 10000.

6) Στο wireless πίσω τώρα, βλέπουμε πρακτικά το ίδιο πράγμα (ερε ΕΜΠ νάξερες που θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε αυτά που μας μάθαινες τον καιρό της χούντας). 
Το πλήθος του δείγματος Ν είναι το μέγεθος του πακέτου. 
Ενα και μόνο bit να βρεθεί σκάρτο, πετάμε όλη την παραγωγή=μετάδοση. 
Αν βάλουμε αρκετά μεγάλο Ν, τότε με οποιοδήποτε BER δεν πρόκειται να περνάει κανένα πακέτο. Γι΄αυτό το μηχάνημα κόβει τα μεγάλα πακέτα σε μικρότερα. 
Εμείς έχουμε παρατηρήσει πρακτικά, αυτό που όπως είπα ισχύει και θεωρητικά, ότι όσο μεγαλύτερο το μέγεθος του ping τόσο ο αριθμός των drops ανεβαίνει. Γι' αυτό δοκιμάζουμε με μεγαλύτερα ping αλλά μέχρις των 1500 bytes. Απο εκεί και πάνω δεν έχει κανένα νόημα, εκτός και βέβαια αν το ενσύρματο δίκτυο έχει πρόβλημα/είναι υπερφορτωμένο και μας τα κόβει αυτό.

Ασχετη ερώτηση : Στο ΕΜΠ σήμερα οι Ηλεκτρολόγοι και Ηλεκτρονικοί Μηχ. διδάσκονται στατιστική, ή μόνον οι Μηχανολογοι της παραγωγής

----------


## MAuVE

Ενα πρακτικό παράδειγμα για να καταλάβετε το παραπάνω:

Εστω ότι σε μία σακκούλα έχουμε 100 μπαλάκια από τα οποία τα 90 είναι κόκκινα και τα 10 μαύρα.

Συμφωνούμε ότι θα βγάζουμε τα μπαλάκια σε ομάδες των Ν μπαλακίων και αν μέσα στην ομάδα υπάρχει ένα τουλάχιστον μαύρο τότε θα πετάμε όλη την ομάδα. 
Πόσα θα μας μείνουν στο τέλος ;

α) Αν Ν=1 δηλαδή βγάζουμε ένα ένα τα μπαλάκια, τελικά θα μας μείνουν τα 90 κόκκινα, αφού πετάξουμε τα δέκα μαύρα.

β) Αν Ν=2, θα μας μείνουν μεταξύ 80 και 90. 80 θα μας μείνουν αν βγούν 10 ομάδες με ένα κόκκινο και ένα μαύρο, 90 αν βγούν 5 ομάδες των 2 μαύρων.

γ) Αν Ν=10, θα μας μείνουν μεταξύ 0 και 90. Τίποτα δεν θα μείνει αν σε κάθε ομάδα βγαίνει και ένα μαύρο, 90 αν και τα 10 μαύρα βγούν στην ίδια ομάδα.

δ) Αν Ν=50, θα μας μείνουν μεταξύ 0 και 50. Τίποτα σε οποιοδήποτε συνδυασμό 1-9, 2-8, 3-7 κ.λ.π, 50 αν και τα 10 μαύρα πέσουν στην ίδια ομάδα.

ε) Αν Ν=100 δεν θα μας μείνει τίποτα για προφανείς λόγους.

Οπως καταλαβαίνετε, εκτός από την πρώτη και τελευταία περίπτωση, η κατανομή των μαύρων στις ομάδες, που είναι στατιστικό μέγεθος, παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο στο αποτέλεσμα. 
Ολα βέβαια είναι *πιθανά*, ακόμη και τα 10 μαύρα να βγούν στην ίδια ομάδα, αλλά όχι *ισοπίθανα*. 
Αν λοιπόν την παραπάνω εργασία την επαναλάβουμε πολλές φορές, ο στατιστικός μέσος όρος που θα προκύψει θα είναι υπέρ των μικρών Ν (για Ν=2 ο ΜΟ θα ισορροπήσει κάπου στο 85 ενώ για Ν=10 κάπου στο 45).

Γιατί μπορεί για μία φορά να βγούν και τα 10 μαύρα στην ίδια ομάδα, αλλά αυτό δεν θα γίνεται συνέχεια.

Πιστεύω τώρα να καταλάβατε γιατί τα μηχανήματα περιορίζουν το μέγεθος των πακέτων. 
Πολυ μικρό μέγεθος πακέτων είναι αντιοικονομικό γιατί το κάθε πακέτο επιβαρύνεται με το πακετάρισμά του. 
Πολύ μεγάλο έχει μεγάλη φύρα στη μετάδοση. 
Κάπου στη μέση υπάρχει το βέλτιστο.

----------


## nantito

Ευχαριστώ τους κυρίους MAuVE & ysam για τις λεπτομερείς επεξηγήσεις τους  ::   ::   ::  

Κατά δεύτερον το λινκ με nister επανήλθε σήμερα μετά από τα χθεσινά προβλήματα (μάλλον το κανάλι έφταιγε). Αναμείνατε στο ακουστικό σας, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το αφήσω να ξεφύγει τώρα...

----------


## racer

Δηλαδή MAuVE εσύ προτήνεις να κάνουμε pings με μικρά πακέτα αλλα πολύ γρίγορα για να έχουμε σωστότερο simulation? Να διασπάσω το thread?  ::

----------


## nantito

Και δε το κάνεις... σβήσε και αυτό το post επίσης  ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

> Δηλαδή MAuVE εσύ προτήνεις να κάνουμε pings με μικρά πακέτα αλλα πολύ γρίγορα για να έχουμε σωστότερο simulation? Να διασπάσω το thread?


Από ότι κατάλαβα (δεν το διάβασα όλο) όχι μικρά αλλά τόσο μεγάλα όσο επιτρέπει το ασθενέστερο μέσο δηλαδη το ασύρματο.

----------


## MAuVE

> Από ότι κατάλαβα (δεν το διάβασα όλο) όχι μικρά αλλά τόσο μεγάλα όσο επιτρέπει το ασθενέστερο μέσο δηλαδη το ασύρματο.


Σωστά κατάλαβες. Μέχρι το όριο του wireless (περίπου 1500 Bytes)

Σου δίνει την καλύτερη εκτίμηση για το BER της ζεύξης.

Τα μικρά πακέτα "ωραιοποιούν" την κατάσταση.

Πχ μπορεί σε μία ζεύξη να έχεις 10% drops με πακέτα των 20-30 Bytes και όταν πας στα 1500 να γίνουν 10% αυτά που περνάνε (90% drops)

----------


## nantito

Το λινκ με nister σταθεροποιήθηκε, τα pings δίνουν καλούς χρόνους, βέβαια είναι σίγουρο πως μερικές μικρορυθμίσεις μπορούν να γίνουν ακόμα για να βελτιωθεί. Το θέμα είναι τι κάνουμε από εκεί και πέρα...

Και εδώ κάνω πρόσκληση (και εγώ και ο nister) για links που βγαίνουν παραπέρα... Ήδη μίλησα με τον CyberFreak και θα ξεκινήσουμε να κάνουμε μερικές δοκιμές από εβδομάδα.

----------


## nantito

Μιας και το λινκ με τον nister (221 ::  είναι κάτι δεδομένο, προχωράω σε δοκιμές με τον κόμβο davidcas. Με τον κόμβο αυτό έχει εξακριβωθεί η οπτική επαφή από παλιότερες δοκιμές, οπότε προχωράμε ομαλά και εύκολα στην δημιουργία ενός άψογου λινκ (4χμ απόσταση, δεν θα δυσκολευτούμε)

Ασύνδετοι της Δυτικής Αθήνας οργανωθείτε, υπάρχουν και άλλοι σαν εσάς που προχωρούν. 

Το ερώτημα είναι ποιος καλός υπάρχον backbone κόμβος θα κάνει το καλό να μας δεχτεί, αλλά πραγματικά αυτό είναι το λιγότερο που με απασχολεί αυτό. Και το πιο σημαντικό είναι ότι και αυτοί με τους οποίους συνδέομαι επίσης έχουν υπομονή και δεν βιάζονται να κάνουν λινκ με έναν ήδη υπάρχον bb κόμβο και τους ευχαριστώ πολύ για αυτό. 

Ίσως όταν μαζευτούμε πολλοί σε μία αλυσίδα τελικά συγκινηθεί κανένας και βγούμε στο ΑΜΔΑ.

Βέβαια όσα λινκ και να κάνουμε, οι δοκιμές για routing σε πραγματικές καταστάσεις με BGP όπως είναι στο ΑΜΔΑ δεν είναι εφικτές. Ίσως εκεί να ζητήσουμε την βοήθεια μερικών και ελπίζω ότι αυτή τη φορά θα δεχτούν να με βοηθήσουν. Γιατί γενικώς υπάρχει μία αυστηρότητα στο θέμα του routing. 

Περισσότερα νέα μετά και από το λινκ με τον davidcas.

----------


## ok_computer

μηπως ενδιαφερεσαι για συνδεση με μενα και επειτα με mauve;
Θα στησω κεραια αυτη την εβδομαδα, το linux ειναι ετοιμο....
Αρα ειμαστε κομπλε....

----------


## papashark

Ήταν να μην αρχίσει ο nantito...  ::  


Keep linking !

----------


## nantito

> μηπως ενδιαφερεσαι για συνδεση με μενα και επειτα με mauve;
> Θα στησω κεραια αυτη την εβδομαδα, το linux ειναι ετοιμο....
> Αρα ειμαστε κομπλε....


Χεχε... δεν κρύβω πως όντως σε είχαμε πάρει στα λόγια μας σχετικά με τους νέους κόμβους στην Δυτική Αθήνα. Είσαι ένα από τα θύματα μας στα σχέδια μας  ::  .

Πέρα από την πλάκα, εγώ λυπάμαι αλλά ότι είναι από την άλλη πλευρά της εθνικής οδού (αθήνα μεριά) είναι ανέφικτο για μένα (καθότι με κόβουν οι πολυκατοικίες στην γραμμή της εθνικής οδού.) 'Αλλοι κόμβοι όμως π.χ. (εσύ - stean 202 - davidcas) μπορούν να σε βάλουν στο παιχνίδι.

----------


## lambrosk

> Keep linking !


Αντε καλη τύχη να έχεις και απο μένα ...

Ο παραπάνω είναι δημόσια γνωστός "γκαντέμης" οπότε...  ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο Davidcash έχει ήδη 2 BBlinks με AWMN. Ή κάνω λάθος;

EDIT: Βλακείες λέω.  ::

----------


## vegos

> Ο Davidcash έχει ήδη 2 BBlinks με AWMN. Ή κάνω λάθος;


Όπως λέμε Εθνοcash; ΧΕΧΕΧΕΧΕ  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nantito

Μετά και από την συνάντηση των Δυτικών, αν και δεν έβγαλα συμπέρασμα για μένα, παρόλα αυτά ίσως δοκιμάσω κάτι με τον κόμβο gormir. 

Υπάρχει ακόμα η ανάγκη προέκτασης του λινκ του nister, κάποιος κόμβος από Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια, Νέα Ιωνία, Περισσό κτλ αν μπορεί ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί του  ::

----------


## nantito

Επιτέλους έκανα μια μικρή τροποποίηση στο case ώστε να χωρά στο κουτί στην ταράτσα  :: . Επίσης μόλις υποβαθμίστηκε το ταρατσο-pc μου  ::  από τον p3 1ghz έβαλα έναν p3 733mhz με 256mb ram και έναν 40GB δίσκο. Επάνω του είναι 2 cisco 340 pci και 2 netgear ma311nar έτοιμες και περιμένουν τον (τους) τυχερούς  ::  

OS φυσικά Debian Linux στημένο με την τελευταία λέξη του wiki  ::  , έτοιμο να ενεργοποιήσει το bgp του όταν με το καλό αποκτήσουμε και links. Όταν με το καλό γίνει κόμβος, περιμένει ένα όμορφο Mustek ups να κρατά την τροφοδοσία του  ::  , ενώ το ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί στην ταράτσα το προστατεύει από κάθε καιρικό φαινόμενο  ::  ενώ παράλληλα έχω φροντίσει για την δημιουργία ρεύματος εισαγωγής εξαγωγής αέρα (μην μας ζεσταθεί  ::  )

Ρυθμισμένο σε περίπτωση reboot να bootarei δίχως την ανάγκη να έχει συνδεδεμένο πάνω του οθόνη, πληκτρολόγιο. Σύντομα ελπίζω να γίνει μία πατέντα σχετικά με το κινητό τηλέφωνο - rebooter, για να γίνεται remote reboot του μηχανήματος σε περίπτωση που κολλάει.

Στα δεξιά σας βρίσκεται ο οδηγός δισκέτας... μπλα μπλα...

Άντε μπας και κελαηδήσει το πουλάκι μου...

----------


## Somnius

Πως από κινητό ρε συ.. 

Ξέρω μέσω wap με keys αλλά εσύ τι σκεύτεσαι..?

Πήρα και το wrt54gs και το έβαλα και κοιτάω το panel του.. χεχ.. οκ.. η pcmcia που έχω δεν δουλεύει.. αυτά.. δεν μπορώ να τεστάρω τπτ..

----------


## tyfeonas

> Επιτέλους έκανα μια μικρή τροποποίηση στο case ώστε να χωρά στο κουτί στην ταράτσα . Επίσης μόλις υποβαθμίστηκε το ταρατσο-pc μου  από τον p3 1ghz έβαλα έναν p3 733mhz με 256mb ram και έναν 40GB δίσκο. Επάνω του είναι 2 cisco 340 pci και 2 netgear ma311nar έτοιμες και περιμένουν τον (τους) τυχερούς  
> 
> OS φυσικά Debian Linux στημένο με την τελευταία λέξη του wiki  , έτοιμο να ενεργοποιήσει το bgp του όταν με το καλό αποκτήσουμε και links. Όταν με το καλό γίνει κόμβος, περιμένει ένα όμορφο Mustek ups να κρατά την τροφοδοσία του  , ενώ το ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί στην ταράτσα το προστατεύει από κάθε καιρικό φαινόμενο  ενώ παράλληλα έχω φροντίσει για την δημιουργία ρεύματος εισαγωγής εξαγωγής αέρα (μην μας ζεσταθεί  )
> 
> Ρυθμισμένο σε περίπτωση reboot να bootarei δίχως την ανάγκη να έχει συνδεδεμένο πάνω του οθόνη, πληκτρολόγιο. Σύντομα ελπίζω να γίνει μία πατέντα σχετικά με το κινητό τηλέφωνο - rebooter, για να γίνεται remote reboot του μηχανήματος σε περίπτωση που κολλάει.
> 
> Στα δεξιά σας βρίσκεται ο οδηγός δισκέτας... μπλα μπλα...
> 
> Άντε μπας και κελαηδήσει το πουλάκι μου...


αντε περιμενω να με καλεσεις ( καλεσω) να φτιαξουμε και το δικο μου!  ::

----------


## nantito

Ολοκλήρωσα σήμερα με επιτυχία την τοποθέτηση του νέου ιστού μήκους 3,5 μέτρων. Την θέση της παλιάς σωλήνας από ανοξείδωτο ατσάλι πήρε μία γνωστή μας υδραυλική βαρέως τύπου 1 1/2 ίντσας. Αντί για τρύπες όπως είχα κάνει στον προηγούμενο ιστό, έβαλα αστέρα (με κολάρο από κάτω για να μην φύγει).

Επιπλέον τοποθετήθηκε ένας νέος μίνι ιστός πάνω στη βάση του ηλιακού ύψους 2,5 μέτρων (ότι περίσσεψε από την 6μετρη υδραυλική) όπου μπορεί να μπεί ένα interface έξτρα. Ο παλιός ιστός κάπου κείτεται δίπλα. Όλα τα υλικά αγοράστηκαν διπλά και έβαλα περισσότερα σημεία στήριξης στον ιστό για μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια. Με τον νέο ιστό μπορώ επιτέλους να κάνω και ό,τι δοκιμές θέλω με μεγαλύτερη άνεση. 

Επίσης αγοράστηκε και ένα νέο πιάτο, και καινούρια βύσματα για τα καλώδια που θα φτιάξω.

Ο καιρός είναι καλός, ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε.

----------


## nantito

Επίσης για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για λινκ και λόγω εξοπλισμού δεν τα βγάζει πέρα τώρα, μπορώ να του διαθέσω μία netgear ma311nar ή μία cisco 340 pci με το pigtail τους + καλώδιο + 1 πιάτο (feeder not included). + free installation support και σε linux είτε στήσιμο ιστού είτε ταρατσόκουτου είτε να σας στήσω debian είτε ό,τι στο καλό θέλετε  ::

----------


## nantito

Κάποιοι δεν με πίστευαν...
Κάποιοι με έκανα χάζι...
Κάποιοι με είχαν για να με δουλεύουν...
Κάποιοι έλεγαν το το [a] στο n[a]ntitο δεν ήταν [a]way αλλά [a]sindetos...



```
Pinging www.awmn [10.19.143.13] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 time=484ms TTL=53
Request timed out.
Reply from 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 time=625ms TTL=53
Reply from 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 time=266ms TTL=53
Reply from 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 time=719ms TTL=53
Reply from 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 time=719ms TTL=53
Reply from 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 time=844ms TTL=53
Reply from 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 time=734ms TTL=53
Reply from 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 time=547ms TTL=53
Reply from 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 time=875ms TTL=53
Reply from 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 time=422ms TTL=53
Reply from 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 time=812ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 10.19.143.13:
    Packets: Sent = 12, Received = 11, Lost = 1 (8% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 266ms, Maximum =  875ms, Average =  587ms
```

Και έπεται συνέχεια...

----------


## jabarlee

το [a] στο n[a]ntito βγαίνει από το 
*l[a]g*

----------


## nantito

*edit by nantito *** Απαγορεύονται υβριστικά σχόλια*

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Εεεεε τώρα πλέον μπορεί να χιονίσει!  ::

----------


## stean_202

> Κάποιοι δεν με πίστευαν...
> Κάποιοι με έκανα χάζι...
> Κάποιοι με είχαν για να με δουλεύουν...
> Κάποιοι έλεγαν το το [a] στο n[a]ntitο δεν ήταν [a]way αλλά [a]sindetos...
> 
> 
> Και έπεται συνέχεια...


Άντε [a] lways connected από εδώ και πέρα ....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Somnius

Τα κατάφερες..!!!! Μπράβοοοο!!!!!!

----------


## wiresounds

Μπράβο Φερνάντο. Άντε και σε άλλα.

----------


## lambrosk

Ψυχικό Χιονίζει ...  ::  Πως πάει απο εκεί Φερναντο?  ::  
Αντε συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## opsilosmetagialia

Αντε κονγκρατζουλέιτιονς για το λινκ και εις ανώτερα (τόσα @#:$% interfaces έχεις).Άρα τώρα θα σταματήσεις να leechareis από τα [email protected]  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nantito

Εγώ; Leecher; Άμα είμαι να φυσήξει 11 μπορφόρ στην Αθήνα ρε!

----------


## Acinonyx

> Ψυχικό Χιονίζει ...  Πως πάει απο εκεί Φερναντο?  
> Αντε συγχαρητήρια!


Αν δεν κατέβω Νέα Χαλκηδόνα στον nantito δεν προκειται να δείτε χιόνι φέτος στην Αθήνα.  ::

----------


## nantito

Για προσωπικούς λόγους ήρθε η στιγμή να τελειώσει η ιστορία του πολύπαθου αυτού - never-linked-node  ::  Σχεδόν ένα χρόνο μετά την εγγραφή στο φόρουμ, είναι καλό να κάνω έναν απολογισμό για όσους βοήθησαν γιατί το αξιζουν.

1. Koem , από τους πρώτους που ενδιαφέρθηκαν για λινκ και αφιέρωσε αρκετό χρόνο για δοκιμές.
2. Billgout, για τον ίδιο λόγο
3. Dti, ήταν ο πρώτος που με βοήθησε με σκαν.
4. Papashark, με τα meeting νέων, με αρκετή βοήθεια σε διάφορα θέματα, και κυρίως με τον δανεισμό εξοπλισμού για δοκιμές (αξέχαστη σέκτορ  ::  )
5. m0bius & mick flemm στα πρώτα μου βήματα σε linux και Debian. Απίστευτες ώρες στο irc  ::  
6. Jabarlee, από τους πρώτους επίσης που ενδιαφέρθηκε για δοκιμές με κόμβους στο Γαλάτσι.
7. Davidcas, άλλος ένας που κάναμε δοκιμές και ενδιαφέρθηκε να κάνουμε λινκ
8. Nikpet για δοκιμές
9. Spirosco, για το πρώτο έστω και σύντομο (1 night) λινκ πάνω στο ΑΡ του (άλλη αξέχαστη βραδιά που κοιμήθηκα στην ταράτσα με το desktop pc  ::  )
10. _Sotiris_ γιατί μου υπέδειξε τον nister  ::  
11. Wiresounds για την καλή βοήθεια που μου έδωσε πολλές φορές
12. Ice τα ίδια πάνω κάτω  ::  
13. Jismy γιατί ένα jismy πάει πάντού  ::  
14. Sekos για τις πρόσφατες δοκιμές και τον χρόνο + εξοπλισμό που μου αφιερώνει.
15. Mew για την στέλα που απεδείχθει χρήσιμη για δοκιμές  ::  
16. Ernest0x για βοήθεια που μου έδωσε πρόσφατα.
17. Tyfeonas γιατί είναι φοβερό παιδί, άσχετα αν δεν έχουμε οπτική επαφή  ::  
18. Polwmenos γιατί είναι και αυτός καλό παιδί και έχει ενδιαφέρον, να τον μετρήσετε για ΒΒ.
19. Ifaistos, με την βοήθεια και υλικά και γνώσεις.
20. Achille γιατί ο οδηγός WiKi σε θέματα Debian είναι χρυσός.
21. Hobbit, because i like him 

Και τώρα 4 άτομα που ξεχώρισαν

1. Xaotikos, ο μέντορας μου για να μυηθώ στα ασύρματα, με βοήθησε απίστευτες ώρες, άκουσε όλη την ασχετίλα μου, ώρες στο irc, συμπαράσταση σε ότι υπάρχει. Είναι απλά ΦΟΒΕΡΟΣ.
2. Νιster, πολλές δοκιμές, ένα λινκ, φοβερό χρόνο και υπομονή μου αφιέρωσε, πολύ κόπο, γνώσεις, ίσως ο πιο χαντακωμένος εδώ μέσα, χάσατε έναν καταπληκτικό άνθρωπο με απίστευτη όρεξη.
3. Acinonyx, o άνθρωπος που γεννήθηκε για να βοηθάει  ::  και να φτιάχνει d-link και καλώδια, απίστευτη βοήθεια σε γνώσεις και δουλειά, είναι από τους πιο λαμπρούς εδώ μέσα, COUNT ON HIM
4. Και φυσικά τελευταίος αλλά καλύτερος, ο αγαπητός μου Dimitris^^^, ο άνθρωπος που με έβαλε πάνω σε ΒΒ του για να συνδεθώ με το δίκτυο, πολλές δοκιμές, ενδιαφέρον μεγάλο, πραγματικά καταπληκτικός. Τον ευχαριστώ πολύ.  ::  

Ίσως ο κόμβος τελικά να πέσει σε χειμερεία νάρκη... ίσως να αλλάξουν πράγματα...

----------


## nantito

I can't do it. Τελικά ήταν περισσότερο φασαρία παρά πράξη.  ::  Παρόλα αυτά ο απολογισμός ήταν κάτι καλό και έσπασε η γκαντεμιά.  :: 

Στα σκαριά ΒΒ με τον Sekos, περιμένω alignment αύριο.



_Θα παρακαλέσω να μην σχολιαστεί οτιδήποτε σχετικά με τα τερτίπια μου εδώ_.

----------


## MAuVE

> σχετικά με τα τερτίπια


Τερτίπια, ποιά τερτίπια, δεν πρόσεξα τίποτα τερτίπια.

Α.. τώρα που το ξαναδιάβασα, κατάλαβα.

Θα εννοείς που κοιμήθηκες στην ταράτσα αγκαλιά με το desktop.

Αυτό να μην το ξανακάνεις. Μπορεί ν' αρπάξεις καμία πούντα ξεγυρισμένη.

Πάρε χοντρό sleeping bag, εξωτερικό water repellent, carry mat και laptop

----------


## koem

> _Θα παρακαλέσω να μην σχολιαστεί οτιδήποτε σχετικά με τα τερτίπια μου εδώ_.



Ποια τερτίπια;

Είσαι μια ΝΤΙΒΑ...

 ::

----------


## Billgout

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nantito
> 
> σχετικά με τα τερτίπια
> 
> 
> Τερτίπια, ποιά τερτίπια, δεν πρόσεξα τίποτα τερτίπια.
> 
> Α.. τώρα που το ξαναδιάβασα, κατάλαβα.
> 
> ...


Τουλάχιστον αν επιμείνεις για desktop φρόντισε να είναι Athlon..... Ζέστη το Χειμώνα (σίγουρο), Κρύο το Καλοκαίρι (από τον κρύο ιδρώτα από την αγωνία μην καεί) 

Δεν είναι ΝΤΙΒΑ... είναι η wireless εκδοχή Ν. Ξανθόπουλου....  ::

----------


## Ataraxos

> Δεν είναι ΝΤΙΒΑ... είναι η wireless εκδοχή Ν. Ξανθόπουλου....


  ::   ::   ::  

Τελικά μένει ή φεύγει ο Nantito?  ::

----------


## Somnius

Έλα ντε.. άμα την κάνει εγώ την έκατσα.. δεν έχω άτομα κοντά μου..!

----------


## nantito

Από σήμερα λειτουργεί μια χαρά και το ΒΒ με τον Sekos #274. 

Επόμενος στόχος είναι ένα ΒΒ με τον nister και μετά την εξεταστική ένα ακόμα με τον tlogic στο Περιστέρι και πάλι.

----------


## wiresounds

Συγχαρητήρια Φερνάντο.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Άντε καλή αρχή *Fernantito*, και καλή συνέχεια και με άλλα Backbone Links  ::

----------


## MerNion

Ολε! ολε! ολε!!!!!!

Τέτοια να βλέπω (τα περιμένω καιρό) και όχι τσακωμούς

----------


## ice

Επιτελους ναντιτο .

Με γειες και καλα λοιπα λινκς .

Ειδες με το πεισμα σου τα κατεφερες . Αξιος !!!!!!

----------


## nvak

Σου εύχομαι να φουλάρεις και να μην έχεις κανάλι ελεύθερο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ernest0x

> Επόμενος στόχος είναι ένα ΒΒ με τον nister


Έτσι...

----------


## xaotikos

Βέβαια το άλλο άκρο του bb δεν άντεξε την συγκίνηση και πήγε να καταταχτεί  ::   ::   ::  
Άντε ρε Φερνάντο γερά

----------


## stean_202

Nantito κράτα και κανένα free interface  ::  , σε 2 μήνες μετακομίζω σε 10όροφο πολύ κοντά στην εθνική  ::  !

----------


## Somnius

> Nantito κράτα και κανένα free interface  , σε 2 μήνες μετακομίζω σε 10όροφο πολύ κοντά στην εθνική  !


Αυτά δεν μας τα είπες stean!!!??

----------


## nantito

Πολύ κοντά πού όμως... Δεν βλέπω και πολύ μακριά....  ::  

Ενημερωτικά το ΒΒ με SeKos είναι εκτός λειτουργίας λόγω συμπτωμάτων κατάθλιψης που εμφάνισε ο router του. Για όσο καιρό χρειαστεί θα είμαι client στον nikpet (ελπίζω να το πετύχω απόψε)

----------


## stean_202

> Αυτά δεν μας τα είπες stean!!!??[


  :: 


@Nantito

Για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις , το σπίτι είναι πολύ κοντά στον κόμβο της Ροσινιόλ. Έχεις θέα προς τα εκεί ; Δυστυχώς επειδή οι εργασίες δεν έχουν τελειώσει η πόρτα της ταράτσας είναι κλειδωμένη (θα βρώ κλειδί όμως  ::  ) ,από το λίγο που κοίταξα μέσα από το τζάμι της πόρτας πάντως η θεα είναι φοβερή , σαν σωστός (κάφρος) awmίnης με την 1η ευκαιρία θα ανέβω ταράτσα για scan.  ::

----------


## Somnius

Θα με φωνάξεις ρε τρελέ για παρέα..?

Έτσι να καφριλιάσουμε ala Taratsa style !! ??  ::   ::

----------


## nantito

Να μαστε καλά να κάνουμε σκαν όλη την ώρα...

Netgear ma311nar + stela 21 + 2m lmr-400 σε 2 αρχεία, 1 οριζόντια 1 κάθετη.

Οι εκπλήξεις ήταν 2, βρείτε ποιες και κερδίστε...

----------


## xaotikos

Billgout?

----------


## nikpet

Ότι δεν έπιασες το AP μου;

----------


## nantito

Ότι δεν έπιασα το ΑΡ του nikpet ενώ έπιασα το ΒΒ του
Ότι έπιασα το τεστ essid του onikoseimai!

----------


## xaotikos

πφφφφφ ξενέρωτος διαγωνισμός  ::

----------


## ShadowCaster

Εκείνο το AWMN-1552AP κάτι μου θυμήζει... Χμμμμμ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

> Εκείνο το AWMN-1552AP κάτι μου θυμήζει... Χμμμμμ


αντε καντε κατι...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nantito

Θα είναι αρκετά άβολο ένα λινκ τόσων χμ, παρόλα αυτά εγώ είμαι διαθέσιμος για ό,τι θέλει ο κύριος Shadowcaster  ::  

Την Κυριακή εφόσον έχει καλό καιρό ευελπιστούμε σε δοκιμή με τον κόμβο tlogic (Περιστέρι). Ας ελπίσουμε ότι αυτή τη φορά θα μπορέσει να γίνει ένα ΒΒ της προκοπής.

----------


## gRooV

Είμαι και εγώ στην μέση!!
Μας ξεχάσατε κ.Shadowcaster!!  ::

----------


## amigos

απο την τεταρτη και μετα πιανω επιπλεον ένα nantito-piato στο Γκύζη δεν δεν μπορώ πλεον να συνδεθώ με τον Nikpet ..
τι είναι αυτό ? τ΄ρα το σήκωσες ?

----------


## MAuVE

> απο την τεταρτη και μετα πιανω επιπλεον ένα nantito-piato στο Γκύζη δεν δεν μπορώ πλεον να συνδεθώ με τον Nikpet ..
> τι είναι αυτό ? τ΄ρα το σήκωσες ?


Αντε nantito από αλλού περίμενες από αλλού θα σου 'ρθει.

----------


## nantito

Ναι ήταν ένα πιάτο που το είχα βάλει να σημαδεύει τον onikoseimai στην Κυψέλη και το είχα αφήσει καταλάθος σε ΑΡ mode με αρκετή ισχύ... και έτυχε το κανάλι να είναι παρεμφερές του ΑΡ του nikpet. 

Συγνώμη για την αναστάτωση. 

Παρόλα αυτά τι θα έλεγες για καμία δοκιμή....  ::   ::   :: 

Μηπως θυμάσαι σήμα;

----------


## B52

Το pc του Sekoy ειναι ετοιμο και θα ειναι στη θεση του σημερα .. απλα σε ενημερώνω....  ::

----------


## nantito

Σήμερα το απόγευμα κάναμε δοκιμές με τον tlogic. Ευτυχώς για μας από την ταράτσα του έχοντας μία στέλα με senao αυτός και άλλη μια με netgear ma311 εγώ, με ανίχνευσε με μέγιστο (σταθερό) σήμα -59, πράγμα που δηλώνει ότι υπάρχει δυνατότητα για λινκ.

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά και θα γίνει το λινκ αυτό.

EDIT: To scan file από τον tlogic

----------


## Vigor

Φίλε Nantito, χωρίς να θέλω να αποδειχτώ Μητσοτάκης, πιστεύω πως αυτή την φορά το έχεις το BB  ::  

Αλήθεια για τι απόσταση μιλάμε? Γιατί από ότι φαίνεται το σήμα είναι πολύ καλό (-59dBm) αλλά υπάρχει μπολικούτσικος θόρυβος (-84dBm)...

Άντε με το καλό και το link!

----------


## nantito

3-4 χμ περίπου. Πολύς θόρυβος γιατί υπάρχει ο koem στα 200 μέτρα  ::  θα προσπαθήσουμε να παίξουμε στο 13 που είναι πιο καθαρά τα πράγματα...

Σήμερα έκανα πάλι σκαν και πιάνω το essid "groov thelo BB"

Groov επικοινώνησε μαζί μου...

----------


## nantito

Είμαι προσωρινά client στο ΑΡ του shadowcaster  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Όλο δεν έχεις link και όλο και κάπου καβατζώνεσαι!

χεχεχεχε

----------


## ShadowCaster

> Είμαι προσωρινά client στο ΑΡ του *shadowcaster*


ShadowCaster

Το S και το C κεφαλαία παρακαλώ άντε 3ms είναι αυτά.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Εγω Nantito σε βρήκα με Senao και πιάτο απο Περιστερι ψηλά -75 και θόρυβο -81.

----------


## tyfeonas

ρε που ειναι αυτο το παλικαρι? 

εγινε τιποτα και δεν το πηρα χαμπαρι.

πολυ καιρο εχει να φανει.

----------


## Somnius

Έλα ντε... για εμφανίστε τον.. που τον κρύβετε..??!!

----------


## tlogic

Ψάχτε στο noobwars  ::

----------


## opsilosmetagialia

> Ψάχτε στο noobwars


Κοίτα ποιός μιλάει  ::   ::

----------


## nantito

Υπάρχουν 2 δοκιμαστικά interfaces (πιάτο && στέλα) που σημαδεύουν προς τον Shadowcaster. Ελπίζω ότι σύντομα θα γίνουν οι δοκιμές για να βγει αυτό το λινκ το οποίο είχα αφήσει πίσω λόγω αυξημένων υποχρεώσεων.

Keep fingers crossed  ::

----------


## koem

> ...λόγω αυξημένων υποχρεώσεων.


Που είσαι εσύ; Έτσι είχαμε πει; Ε;

Μάθαμε και τις αυξημένες υποχρεώσεις σου  ::

----------


## nantito

Τι σου είπε πάλι ο Χάρης...

----------


## koem

Ότι έχεις πάρει τόσο εξοπλισμό και τον αφήνεις να σκουριάζει, ενώ μόνο το σπαθί σου ακονίζεις...  ::

----------


## tlogic

Εγώ δεν ξέρω τίποτα...  ::

----------


## koem

> Εγώ δεν ξέρω τίποτα...


To στησες το WARP? Μπας και συνδέσεις τον chaotic neutral male dwarf της Νέας Χαλκηδόνας με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο...  ::

----------


## tlogic

Αυτή τη στιγμή παίζει με m0n0wall άψογα!
Τώρα περιμένω να κατέβει και το voyage για να το δοκιμάσω!
Να είναι καλά ο Δαμιανός που μου δάνησε τον CF to IDE adaptor!

----------


## nantito

Έλεος ρε... αμαν πια αυτή η πλάκα με το lineage II!!! Πραγματικά έχουμε πολύ πιο σοβαρά πράγματα να ασχοληθούμε... μη βλέπεις από το Χάρη που τα ξέρει και τα ξεπετάει  ::  

Χάρη έρχεται και η σειρά σου...

----------


## nantito

Κάντε τα ping σας στο 10.40.74.1 και πείτε μου τα άθλια results  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Απο αύριο θα προσπαθήσουμε να βελτιώσουμε την κακή ποιότητα του λινκ, σήμερα λόγω σκόνης δεν μπορέσαμε να κάνουμε και πολλά

Ευχαριστώ tlogic  ::

----------


## spirosco

Ειναι απιστευτο...πηγε να κανει λινκ ο φερναντο και ηρθε...αμμοθυελα  ::

----------


## xaotikos

> Ειναι απιστευτο...πηγε να κανει λινκ ο φερναντο και ηρθε...αμμοθυελα


Έλα...μη μου τον πειράζεις  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nantito

Πλάκα το λες Σπύρο... μία με το τσουνάμι, τώρα με το λίβα, ποιός ξέρει τι άλλο θα έρθει. Τέλοσπάντων έφυγε αυτό το σύννεφο οπότε αύριο θα μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε alignment

----------


## maxfuels

> Πλάκα το λες Σπύρο... μία με το τσουνάμι, τώρα με το λίβα, ποιός ξέρει τι άλλο θα έρθει. Τέλοσπάντων έφυγε αυτό το σύννεφο οπότε αύριο θα μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε alignment


nantito μήπως εχεις σχέση με τον Yuri Keller ;;; ( αυτόν τον τύπο που στραβώνει κουτάλια πηρούνια κλπ κλπ ). Γιατί μολις μου ειπε εχτες ο Τlogik οτι ετοιμάζεται το BB μεταξύ σας, και επειδή ως γνωστόν εχω ΒΒ με τον Tlogik εντελώς ξαφνικά εσπασε η μια αντιρίδα απο τον Ιστό  ::  Οπότε αν ειναι να ολοκληρώσετε σήμερα το ΒΒ να μου το πείτε για να λάβω ολα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα ασφαλείας  ::  για να μην θρηνήσουμε θύματα. Φτου φτου σκόρδα !

*Υ.Γ ( Ο ΝΑΝΤΙΤΟ προειδοποιεί : Η Δοκιμές του προκαλούν επικινδυνα καιρικά φαινόμενα )*

----------


## ice

Μπραβο Φερναντο . εκει που πιστευα οτι ειχες χαθει βγηκε λινκ .

----------


## sotiris

Ωραίος Φερνάντο!! Επιτέλους πια, έπρεπε και εσύ να συνδεθείς.

----------


## nantito

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nantito
> 
> Πλάκα το λες Σπύρο... μία με το τσουνάμι, τώρα με το λίβα, ποιός ξέρει τι άλλο θα έρθει. Τέλοσπάντων έφυγε αυτό το σύννεφο οπότε αύριο θα μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε alignment
> 
> 
> nantito μήπως εχεις σχέση με τον Yuri Keller ;;; ( αυτόν τον τύπο που στραβώνει κουτάλια πηρούνια κλπ κλπ ). Γιατί μολις μου ειπε εχτες ο Τlogik οτι ετοιμάζεται το BB μεταξύ σας, και επειδή ως γνωστόν εχω ΒΒ με τον Tlogik εντελώς ξαφνικά εσπασε η μια αντιρίδα απο τον Ιστό  Οπότε αν ειναι να ολοκληρώσετε σήμερα το ΒΒ να μου το πείτε για να λάβω ολα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα ασφαλείας  για να μην θρηνήσουμε θύματα. Φτου φτου σκόρδα !
> 
> *Υ.Γ ( Ο ΝΑΝΤΙΤΟ προειδοποιεί : Η Δοκιμές του προκαλούν επικινδυνα καιρικά φαινόμενα )*


^^  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Billgout

Μια awmn-nantito-sector που πιάνω τι είναι?  ::   ::   ::  

Juan Ramon Palturo

----------


## nantito

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"awmn-nantito-stela"
          Mode:Master  Frequency:2.412GHz  Access Point: 00:09:5B:74:AC:2E
          Bit Rate=11Mb/s   Tx-Power=XXXX dBm   Sensitivity=1/3
          Retry min limit:8   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality:0/92  Signal level:-69 dBm  Noise level:-90 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:2  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:125291   Missed beacon:0

wlan1     IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"awmn-1974-2278"
          Mode:Master  Frequency:2.447GHz  Access Point: 00:09:5B:67:82:15
          Bit Rate:11Mb/s   Tx-Power=XXXX dBm   Sensitivity=1/3
          Retry min limit:8   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality:48/92  Signal level:-60 dBm  Noise level:-97 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:16  Invalid misc:20730   Missed beacon:0
```

Αυτό που έπιασες ήταν χθεσινό... Τα σημερινά και για μερικά λεπτά ακόμη είναι αυτά (για δοκιμές με τον tlogic)

----------


## maxfuels

*Το αλλο με τον Τοτό και το AP το ξέρετε ;*

Την τελευταία φορά που γύρισε το πιάτο του ο τοτός προς τον Nantito επαθε εγκαυματα στο πρόσωπο ( χαχαχαχα ) ακούς εκεί -64  ::  


 ::   ::   :: 

ΥΓ ( Χάρη να βάλεις μια μάσκα οταν θα κανεις calibrate το πιάτο του )

----------


## nantito

Πριν λίγο κυνήγησα μια δεκαοχτούρα από το πιάτο πάνω. Άρα ουδέν πρόβλημα.

----------


## maxfuels

χαχαχα ναι ξερω ποια λες αυτη την μεταλαγμένη με τα 3 κεφάλια. Αυτή δεν παθαίνει τίποτα . Ελα σε πειράζω αστειεύομαι εμαθα οτι το σπίτι σου ειναι κατασκευασμένο για περίπτωση πυρηνικού ατυχήματος.

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Billgout

Μια ερωτησούλα μάστορα!
Στο link με τον tlogic ποιός από τους 2 σας έχει MAC που τελειώνει σε 15?

Το πιάνω αρκετά καλά (-79)  ::  

Για πες  ::

----------


## koem

Μπράβο...

----------


## tlogic

> Μια ερωτησούλα μάστορα!
> Στο link με τον tlogic ποιός από τους 2 σας έχει MAC που τελειώνει σε 15?
> 
> Το πιάνω αρκετά καλά (-79)  
> 
> Για πες


o nantito!

Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν παίζει το link γιατί μας τα χάλασε ο καιρός και
δεν τελειώσαμε το aligment.

----------


## nantito

Ένα μήνα (!) μετά καταφέραμε να βελτιώσουμε πολύ το λινκ, παίζει απροβλημάτιστα, σχεδόν δίχως χαμένα πακέτα (είχα 4 στα 500 με 1500bytes packets και full traffic).

Παρόλα αυτά θέλει ακόμα βελτίωση γιατί παίζει στα 5,5 σταθερά, στα 11 μας κάνει "κοιλιά". 

Είδωμεν.

----------


## tlogic

Φερνάντο εχτές που έλλειπες έκανα κάποιες αλλαγές
και πλέον το link μας παίζει στα 11Mbit.
Του έκανα και κάποια τεστ και το throughput έφτασε τα 560kb/s.  :: 
Δες το mrtg μου!

Βέβαια θέλει μερικές βελτιώσεις ακόμα για να φτάσουμε τα 600 !!

EDIT:
Μπήκα τώρα το πρωί στο router σου και οι δύο netgear σου ήταν
associated επάνω μου, και η ταχύτητα έιχε πέσει στα 350kb/s.
Εκλεισα τη wlan1 και το αποτελεσμα:




> Connecting to 10.42.47.1:80... connected.
> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
> Length: 1,453,825,678 [application/zip]
> 
> [> ] 62,873,144 *501.01K/s* ETA 45:11

----------


## koem

> Φερνάντο εχτές που έλλειπες έκανα κάποιες αλλαγές
> και πλέον το link μας παίζει στα 11Mbit.
> Του έκανα και κάποια τεστ και το throughput έφτασε τα 560kb/s. 
> Δες το mrtg μου!
> 
> Βέβαια θέλει μερικές βελτιώσεις ακόμα για να φτάσουμε τα 600 !!


εύγε!

και εις ανώτερα!

----------


## nantito

Μιας και τα πράγματα φαίνονται αρκετά σταθερά στο λινκ με τον tlogic, τολμώ να προχωρήσω λιγάκι  ::  

Ψάχνω για 2ο ΒΒ...

----------


## thdim

> Μιας και τα πράγματα φαίνονται αρκετά σταθερά στο λινκ με τον tlogic, τολμώ να προχωρήσω λιγάκι  
> 
> Ψάχνω για 2ο ΒΒ...


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Για n-οστή φορά αυτό το παιδί προσπαθεί να γίνει ένας ΑχΒαχ κόμβος. 

Καλά ρε,δεν σου φτάνει που έχεις και link? Τσ τσ τσ. Πάρτε εδώ έναν φαταούλα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

> Μιας και τα πράγματα φαίνονται αρκετά σταθερά στο λινκ με τον tlogic, τολμώ να προχωρήσω λιγάκι  
> 
> Ψάχνω για 2ο ΒΒ...


Nantito, ο φιλος σου ο labakis μετακομισε εκει κοντα σου και σε πιανει μεχρι και μεσα απο το WC...  ::  
Φυλαγε τους δισκους σου καλου κακου  ::

----------


## mojiro

ναντιτε να σε πω λιγακι, σημερα επιασα το λινκ b52-capvar
επειδης εισαι περιπου στην ιδια πλευρα ....

ντου γιου γουοντ του ντου σαμ τεστς απο βδομαδα ?  ::

----------


## ShadowCaster

Έκανες link ή μας δουλεύεις???? Εγώ νόμιζα ότι ψόφησες....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nantito

> ναντιτε να σε πω λιγακι, σημερα επιασα το λινκ b52-capvar
> επειδης εισαι περιπου στην ιδια πλευρα ....
> 
> ντου γιου γουοντ του ντου σαμ τεστς απο βδομαδα ?


Με σένα τεστ; 

Και δεν κάνω με τον Νίκο καλύτερα...;

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> ναντιτε να σε πω λιγακι, σημερα επιασα το λινκ b52-capvar
> επειδης εισαι περιπου στην ιδια πλευρα ....
> 
> ντου γιου γουοντ του ντου σαμ τεστς απο βδομαδα ? 
> 
> 
> Με σένα τεστ; 
> ...


  ::

----------


## nantito

Αύριο θα γίνουν οι τελευταίες δοκιμές του καλοκαιριού στο λινκ με τον tlogic. Ο router μου πάντως δείχνει σταθερότατος (χάρη στο Χάρη)  ::  οπότε περιμένω πότε θα βγάλω το 2ο p2p για να γίνω ΒΒ επιτέλους  ::  

Ο mojiro με ενημέρωσε για ένα νέο κόμβο στην Αγία Βαρβάρα που θα ξεκινήσουμε δοκιμές στις 20 Ιούλη... Παρόλα αυτά όσοι εκ των δυτικών βρίσκεστε ψηλά και θέλετε ΒΒ, σφυρίχτε...

----------


## maxfuels

αντε nantito με το καλό! Αλήθεια για πες μου αυτό το πουλόσκυλο το επιασα δίπλα απο το σπίτι σου την ωρα που γαυγιζε  ::  με πόσο εκπέμπεις ;;;;
χαχαχαχαχαχ...

----------


## papashark

Aμάν αυτός ο Άρης, έχει αφήσει παιδιά του παντού....

----------


## nantito

Για να μη ξεχνιόμαστε...



```
#----ESSID--BSSID ---- Best Signal--Best Noise


1----awmn-1084-vaggos13-AP--00:0B:6B:35:E3:FB------184--166
4----awmn_ataraxos_1401--00:02:6F:33:B9:F2------186--176
12----awmn-4218--00:40:96:26:25:2A------173--166
16----awmn-1084-vaggos13--00:09:5B:68:20:01------179--174
18----AWMN-1552AP--00:09:5B:91:AC:F0------171--165
20----Awmn_633_3956--00:80:C8:AC:60:7C------181--172
21----Awmn_3956--00:0D:88:91:62:2A------169--165
23----awmn-gRooV-2-vaggos13-test--00:09:5B:2F:F8:11------169--167
24----awmn-4002--00:0F:66:C8:94:0B------167--172
27----awmn-516--00:30:1A:09:2A:34------166--164
28----awmn-3929-special--00:0F:66:C8:91:62------167--164
29----awmn-1974-2278--00:0F:66:4C:CB:25------169--164
31----awmn-616-4002--00:09:5B:11:CB:62------166--164
35----awmn-34--00:40:96:35:33:F2------172--167
36----awmn-841--00:40:96:42:E6:8D-----168--166
38----awmn-2851--00:09:5B:40:B2:7F------176--173
39----awmn-1084-1265--00:02:6F:09:A6:FC------164--156
41----awmn-3200-4500--00:0D:88:82:AA:B1------175--162
44----awmn_gadgetakias--00:0F:3D:AF:E5:D4------170--170
55----awmn-2036--00:0F:66:95:34:E7------161--159
56----awmn_ataraxos_1401--00:12:17:49:A5:8A------160--158
57----awmn-841-1057--62:02:66:00:5F:01------174--171
58----awmn-841-1057--00:0C:85:5C:E8:D1------171--168
```

Και για να μη ξεγελιόμαστε, επειδή το kismet είναι sniffer δε σημαίνει ότι όλα αυτά τα SSID τα "πιάνω"... μερικά είναι 2-3 ξώφαλτσα πακέτα πιθανώς... όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για κάποιο από αυτά ας μου πει.

----------


## nantito

Με αφορμή κάποια mail που έλαβα: Προς κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο για λινκ κτλ:

Ο κόμβος δε λειτουργεί, και ούτε πρόκειται στο κοντινό μέλλον, δεν ασχολούμαι εδώ και 2 μήνες με το AWMN και ούτε έχω την όρεξη να ασχοληθώ.

----------


## Billgout

Άτιμο WoW  ::

----------


## nantito

ΑΜΔΑ is no more επειδή:
1. Μένω περισσότερο καιρό στο σπίτι του πατέρα μου (Γλυφάδα) από ότι στο σπίτι της μάνας μου όπου έχω τον κόμβο (Νέα Χαλκηδόνα)
2. Αφοσιώνομαι στη σχολή να περάσω μαθήματα γιατί τα έχω παραμερίσει
3. Γενικά δεν μου κάνει και πολύ κέφι να ασχοληθώ με το ΑΜΔΑ αυτόν τον καιρό οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το ζορίζω 
4. Η κακή τοποθεσία του κόμβου μου μου έχει δημιουργήσει πάρα πολλά προβλήματα, και δεν είμαι σε διάθεση να ψάχνομαι για ΒΒ. Για client δε το συζητάω, κανένα ΑΡ δεν βρίσκεται κοντά μου που να το πιάνω με καλό σήμα.

WoW is also no more επειδή:
1. Είχα κάνει μπάχαλο τις ώρες ύπνου
2. Αφοσίωση στη σχολή να περάσω μαθήματα γιατί τα έχω παραμερίσει
3. Δεν μπορώ να το ελέγξω  ::

----------


## Dare Devil

Τι έγινε σου περάσανε την κουλούρα;  ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Τι έγινε σου περάσανε την κουλούρα;


Γιατί βρε ;
Και αυτοί έχουν ψυχή !
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## nantito

Χαίρετε...

Το φάντασμα επανήλθε μετά από πολύ καιρό στα παλιά λημέρια  ::  

Ήρθα να πω ένα γειά και να ενημερώσω πως ο νούμερο #1 ασύνδετος κόμβος είναι παρελθόν! Μένω Γλυφάδα μόνιμα (εδώ και ένα χρόνο αλλά ό,τι θυμάμαι χαίρομαι)  ::  

Αιωνία του η μνήμη!

----------


## dti

> Ήρθα να πω ένα γειά και να ενημερώσω πως ο νούμερο #1 ασύνδετος κόμβος είναι παρελθόν! Μένω Γλυφάδα μόνιμα (εδώ και ένα χρόνο αλλά ό,τι θυμάμαι χαίρομαι)


WiND id;  ::

----------


## nantito

Μάλλον ήρθε η ώρα να ξεσκονίσω ό,τι έχω στην αποθήκη  :: 

Hello all  ::

----------


## nantito

Νέο WiND id : #16575 (το 2278 ήταν από εποχή nodedb  :Stick Out Tongue: )
Κατάσταση εξοπλισμού:
1x Αφρικάνικο feeder + 1x 65cm πιάτο
1x pacific wireless 24db
1x στέλλα/κοτετσόσυρμα για... ερευνητικούς σκοπούς
1x p4 pc προορισμός για wireless router.
2x σκουπιδο-wireless routers που αμφιβάλλω αν κάνουν δουλειά. Που τα είχα βρει αυτά;
1x laptop με μία intel 5300 για σκανάρισμα
και εισερχόμενη μια atheros pcmcia για ακόμα καλύτερο σκανάρισμα (θα έχει και εξωτερική υποδοχή)

Ακόμη ψάχνω να βρω που εξαφανίστηκε το παλιό ταρατσό-pc που είχα με τις δύο netgear ma311 μέσα.
Δε σκάω... cm9 υπάρχουν πολλές τριγύρω.

----------


## gounara

Καλως τον


Ηρθε η ωρα να συνδεθεις  ::

----------


## ice

Ελα ρε 


που ειχες χαθει παληκαρος ????. welcome back

----------


## papashark

> Νέο WiND id : #16575 (το 2278 ήταν από εποχή nodedb )
> Κατάσταση εξοπλισμού:
> 1x Αφρικάνικο feeder + 1x 65cm πιάτο
> 1x pacific wireless 24db
> 1x στέλλα/κοτετσόσυρμα για... ερευνητικούς σκοπούς
> 1x p4 pc προορισμός για wireless router.
> 2x σκουπιδο-wireless routers που αμφιβάλλω αν κάνουν δουλειά. Που τα είχα βρει αυτά;
> 1x laptop με μία intel 5300 για σκανάρισμα
> και εισερχόμενη μια atheros pcmcia για ακόμα καλύτερο σκανάρισμα (θα έχει και εξωτερική υποδοχή)
> ...


Ooooo !!

Tι ευχάριστη έκπληξη !

Welcome Back Νantito !  :: 

Oτι θες και χρειάζεσε βοήθεια, σφύρα. Να μιλήσουμε να σου δανείσω κανα feeder για 5giga να scanάρεις και στους 5, να δεις τι πιάνεις από ΒΒς.
Ακόμα να δεις τι θα κάνεις με τον ρούτερ, να ετοιμάσεις (-σουμε) ένα Μικροτικ, για να κάνεις δουλειά τουλάχιστον στην αρχή.

----------


## alsafi

πλάκα κάνεις???  ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

hey nantito. Welcome back!

Μέχρι και εγώ έχω link πλέον και στους 5. Φυσικά μετακόμισα  ::

----------


## jabarlee

...τώρα σταμάτησες το WoW ??  ::   ::  

Καλώστον και πάλι  ::

----------

